# WANTED - Throttle Body Mount/Manifold



## jnoor (Feb 24, 2016)

Looking for the part that sits between the TBs and the head.


----------



## USNR33GTR (Aug 24, 2017)

Think I've got one. Pm if interested, we can work out price and shipping. Would be coming from Netherlands.


----------

